# Somebody talk me out of buying another Symetre



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Kraley,

Listen to your gut or your heart, go and invest in the Ci4 and donate the Symetre to one of the young yakkers who cant afford new gear.

Whaddayareckon.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Stradic, best all round value reel I have ever owned..My symetres don't even come close.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

I also am a symmetre tragic. just bought my 5th this morning. i can't see the need to spend $100 more on a reel when they are pretty good anyway. i've had one of them for 6 years now and it's pretty dead now but it's caught everything from 35lb spanish and amberjacks through to whiting and bream without missing a beat. I've never used a ci4 so i'm giving a totally biased opinion but i figured the extra cash could be used to fuel my tackle addiction...


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

Considering you can get a Stradic ci4 from the states for a shade over $200 I think it's a no brainer.. Coming from someone who has owned both Symetres (1000 and 2500) and ci4's (1000 and 2500) they're a much nicer reel, more than worth the extra outlay.

Matt.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

I've had both, and no, they're not $100 better. 
Better, yes.
It's a case of 'diminishing marginal utility' wihen buying expensive reels. 
Opposite to drinking schooners.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

What size reel are you talking about Ken? What are you chasing?

If you are talking a bream or bass reel then a stradic ci4 is the goods.

However you mentioned your 4000 sized symetre.

I would be cautious buying a reel in the 4000 size that didn't feel bullet proof out of the box. The ci4 frame will have some flex in it and if you are chasing kings, snapper etc you might want to consider something more ridgid.

If you can, go to a shop and put a few reels on a rod and see how much the different materials in the body/frame can flex. You will see a big difference between carbon, magnesium and aluminium frames.


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

ohagas said:


> I've had both, and no, they're not $100 better.
> Better, yes.
> It's a case of 'diminishing marginal utility' wihen buying expensive reels.
> Opposite to drinking schooners.


I respectfully disagree. The Ci4's are lighter and smoother and that sealed drag which the symetre lacks is handy from a yak. I would rate them as twice the reel... Now the Steez I own (because I got it cheap), I wouldn't call it worth three times as much as a ci4 or six to seven times as much as a symetre. In my own opinion diminishing returns don't kick in until about the $250-$300 mark on lighter gear.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

If its in the 4000 I'd get the old Stradic and if your looking for a smaller reel the Stradic Ci4


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

just thought I'd throw another curveball at ya. Shimano also make some very good reels that sit between the Symetre and Stradic in terms of features. I got a 4000 size Saros which I'm using as my 'mid-heavy' reel (running 20lb braid). Its a really 'solid' feeling reel, perhaps a bit heavier than the Symetre/Stradic. I bought it from Motackle mid last year at around $140 http://www.shimanofish.com.au/publish/c ... saros.html.

The Stradic F1 at around $180 is a bloody good option though - the gearing/handles etc are more refined than the Symetre and below. Any of the above will do the job nicely though.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

ohagas said:


> I've had both, and no, they're not $100 better.
> Better, yes.
> It's a case of 'diminishing marginal utility' wihen buying expensive reels.
> Opposite to drinking schooners.


I own both and would agree its the best quality reel i own and $100 cheaper.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "My poor Symetre 4000fj, afer 4 long years of kayak fishing abuse - appears ready to bite the dust.
> I am really tossing up between just getting another (its been the most reliable reel I've ever had) and upgrading to a stradic ci4.
> So question to those that have had both. Is the stratic $100 better than a Symetre in your eyes?"


No brainer for me, Ken. I bought a Symetre 4000fj a couple of years ago on special from Kmart for about $75 - when I was a cheapskate, and had a bad habit of dunking and losing gear. I've bought more expensive reels since (including a little stradic), but grew to love the symetre. Rarely take the yak out without it - it's caught hundreds of rats, and even a few keeper kings (away from structure). It was a dream handling a 74cm aussie salmon. It's been dunked, including being yanked out of a holder and fighting a king underwater from the leash. Even after orrible yak abuse it still casts well, feels nice, smooth drag. Never serviced it, just a regular fresh water rinse and spay of inox, it just seems to get better. If it ever it grinds to a halt, it will be replaced by another Kmart special Symetre 4000fj.

I wouldn't have clue about all that line propulsion, fluid drive, floating shaft, super stopper, gazillion gold plated bearings, BS. I just like how it feels in the hand.

Now that you mention it, I'd better keep an eye out for the next Kmart fishing gear sale, and pick one up (plus a couple of slabs of imported European beer from liquorland next door).


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Symetre is $100 at kmart right now so get in quick think sale ends next Wednesday. I bought my first one and personally it's smoother to use than a ci4 but is a little heavier and the ci4 does have a better drag.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the 4000 ci4 and I too was curious about the rigidity of the material. I tried to flex it with my hands and couldn't and this was using more pressure than most fish could put on it so I'm satisfied. They are incredibly light and the corrosion resistance gives a lot of peace of mind. I'm extremely happy with mine and from the states they're an absolute bargain!


----------



## egg83 (Dec 29, 2010)

tuff tackle diablo 4000
http://www.futuresolutions.com.au/tufft ... o4000.html
Has a killer 10kg drag, aus made, wont find a better reel bang for buck and has a 5yr aussie warrenty


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Just to add to the choices - a Shimano Elf is between the Stradic and Symetre - also has the mtce port and water proof drag - and the Elf 4000 is the same price as the Symetre 4000 (at Ray and Annes). I am not sure but it looks to me like the Elf is based upon the Stradic but with less bearings (same number, I think, as the Symetre). 
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... -only-129/
Having said that, I have a Symetre 1500 and an Elf 3000 - like them both and neither have missed a beat - but the Elf does have better specs with its water proof drag.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Buy the Ci4, Ken! If you already haven't. It's the only way you will know the difference.

I use both in the 1000 range. Symetre for just under a year bought locally and the Ci4 bought from the states last October. The price difference was about $40...but it was a great deal from the states. Regardless of this Ken...you owe it to yourself! Buy a Ci4. Still early days for me to judge because i do like both reels and use them together on most trips. The slightly lighter weight of the Ci may be beneficial for lighter rods.

cheers

rob


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you'll be in the states, keep an eye out for a Bass Pro Shop. They've been doing ludicrous deals on superceded certates. You might just pick yourself up a bargain.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWStDLaEAABxfgAAQUIeAAhAhEAo///+gMACsoieiTaSbU9TEPRDAaaQwaaNNMJiZMBA0wap+iEyTyTT1HqfqTQGg0dEGzZ8K/3UtGzTE+qnN2B5Klb8iWrl8qW6+1mEBd8zsxDBc5dt2VbK/UqIuLWSp0gIqFjXY4Z6yWgx03qPTYLhmKamZKe4Xd5OEcXPigLQGJUwQIRymEBVGAkBQNiWxpInaDDPg7PtPM+3K3PxheTTWN8vQcStF0kRbzTYHbhF9/lhPJyfxdyRThQkCtDLaEA==


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

kraley said:


> just so you know I went with the symetre. Just figured that it would be less painful on the way down to the deep if I lost it. ..


I seem to recall a recent post somewhere which suggested you did lose one - connected to a dropshot - and if I recall correctly - it wasn't a painful loss for you at all :lol: ............ so good choice


----------

